# Shouldice repair of inguinal hernia



## MSUEEMBRY (Oct 29, 2014)

I need help fast!  My doc did a inguinal hernia repair and says he used the SHOULDICE method??? is there a different CPT code for a open inguinal hernia using the shouldice method?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2014)

The Shouldice technique is the mainstream suture-based repair. It is a relatively difficult four layer reconstruction of fascia transversalis; however, it has relatively low reported recurrence rates in the hand of a surgeon experienced with this method.
Depending upon the quality of the note I would be inclined to add a 22 modifier as all the literature out there states this a more difficult and time consuming method.


----------

